# Knfie Sharpening



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

The WorkSharp

Hands down the best sharpener I've used

But if there is no power, I better brush up on my stone skills


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

How does it work on Stainless Steel, like a swiss army knife?


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

paraquack said:


> How does it work on Stainless Steel, like a swiss army knife?


Works really well, it has 2 different adapters, 1 for thinnner blades, ie kitchen knives

another for thicker blades ie hunting knives, also has a guide for scissors


----------



## Grumpy556 (Jan 3, 2015)

Doesn't the work sharp convex the edge. I know that a convex edge is super sharp but isn't it also a pain to sharpen in the field, from what I've seen guys have to carry a strop with them to touch up the edge. Please correct if I'm wrong.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

The Arkansas Stone and skill, hands down, the best knife sharpener I've ever owned.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I can use stones freehand. But I have some ceramic rods that I have fallen in love with. Google spyderco sharpmaker.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Sparkyprep--- spot on
Stone is THE way to go


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I always use a stone freehand, was a boner for many years. It must be taken into account that the edge match the use. An edge that will shave hair will not be the best for chopping wood. just an example.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I use to swear by the lanski, and I still think it is a great knife sharpening system, even though they have cheapened it up somewhat over the years. I use Arkansas stones yet have recently warmed up to the idea of diamond sharpeners, like the Smithsharp. Worst case scenario I'd use a rock.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Seneca said:


> I use to swear by the lanski, and I still think it is a great knife sharpening system, even though they have cheapened it up somewhat over the years. I use Arkansas stones yet have recently warmed up to the idea of diamond sharpeners, like the Smithsharp. Worst case scenario I'd use a rock.


Rather than a rock, use the edge of a slightly rolled up car window. Works great. Also try the center glass filament from certain industrial light bulbs.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

i actually have one of the light filament things i glued into a deer horn and it does do a decent job. i use the arkansas stone on carbon blades and the diamond coated sharpener for the stainless knives. never could get a stainless to sharpen on the arkansas.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Buck Knives states using grinder systems voids the warranty and any of their knives. Most people don't use grinders because the heat tends to make the steel edge brittle.
I have been getting great results on my serrated edges with a ceramic rod with a handle for the larger serrations and a tapered DMT diamond coated rod for smaller serrations. Just need to knock off the burr on the opposite serration sides when done. Works incredible. Still working on my hand sharpening angle techniques on the stones. Takes time & I will be getting into some guided rod systems soon.

I just consider getting into knife sharpening as a life time learning process, similar to many other things in life. ::saber::


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Large diamonds stones for routine or initial work then 3 grades of Arkansas stone, a strop for real sharp and framing chisels


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I enjoy sharpening my knives on the Wet stone. I have different grades and a honing steel. Skinning a deer dulls it in no time due to the tallow, but it gives me something to do.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Japanese water stone, leaves incredibly sharp edge.


----------

